# nano filters..help?



## all4funwfish (Jan 18, 2004)

planing on starting a nano tank for my computer desk....need some sources for nano filters, or recommendations on how to approach my first nano tank, which will actually be a glass container not ment to be a tank, modified with a filter heater etc. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

how small are we talking about here?


----------



## Alex (Nov 6, 2002)

I have one of  these  on a 2 gallon tank at work and it does a pretty good job.

Alex


----------



## daguruvjt (Nov 12, 2003)

I also have two of the Azoo filters. They work well, very quiet. I have one on a 2.5 gallon, and another on a 5 gallon. My betta is happier now!


----------



## all4funwfish (Jan 18, 2004)

Awesome, those filter look like they will work well for my application!! im ordering two...not positive on my dimensions yet, but under 5 gallons. thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

The best tank I have in the office (cubicle) is my 3 gal eclipse. get two gallon containers, and a timer and I use low light loving plants. I have had it for 7 or so months and keep only dwarf cories and shrimps. 

Anyways, keep in mind that when you walk to refill or dump your change water on a weekly basis, people look really weirded out. So I recomend something that a 1 gallon or less water change is perfect for.

Ray


----------



## Geo (May 30, 2003)

How is the noise level on these Azoo filters compare to the AC Mini?

I have a project that I am working on and the filter will be under three feat from my head all night. Gomer said he was kind of noisy, but I have you guys saying extremely quiet ... so ... who do I believe? 

Have any of you tried the Pengiun biowheel mini? Wondering how that would compare to this...


----------



## Bert (Jun 21, 2003)

If you keep the BIO-wheel on the Penguin, its can actually be quite loud when the water level gets low. But if you dont have the BIO-wheel on it's very quiet, but then again that kind of defeats the porous of having a BIO-wheel in the first place.

Bert


----------



## Derek (Jan 10, 2004)

> Have any of you tried the Pengiun biowheel mini? Wondering how that would compare to this...


I have a Penguin Mini W/Biowheel on my 10 gallon and an AC mini on my 5½ gallon at work. Both units make virtually no motor or impeller noise; all the noise (if any) comes from the water falling into the tank from the outfall. I just keep the tanks filled up to just below their rims and everything's quiet. On the other hand the sound of falling water can be quite soothing...

Derek


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Geo said:


> How is the noise level on these Azoo filters compare to the AC Mini?


I saw one running today in the LFS and that particular one was a bit noiser than the AC Mini. Keep in mind though, that maybe the impeller chamber was dirty or something like that... who knows.

--cich


----------



## Geo (May 30, 2003)

I personally don't mind the sound of falling dripping water 

cich: Second person that I have head who said it was loud. I think I might just go with the penguin mini. I have an AC Mini on my 7 gallon, and even on it's lowest setting it gives quite a bit of flow, it would be like the tides are coming in on my 2.5 gallon!!!

Hmmm Azoo palm of Pengium Biowheel Mini ... 

Why can't the azoo just be quiet?


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

I have two of the AQ mini's on for each of my ten gallon tanks I recently set up. Where do you folks put your CO2 lines to get maximum CO2 uptake? I have powerheads in the tanks right now and have plugged the CO2 line into the diffusors but this seems to waste alot of CO2...and I can't get my ph lower than 7.6.  

I have thought of building a mini reactor for each tank...but if there is another way please let me know.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Any ideas or help would be appreciated.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

For ten gallon tanks I do not think it is really necessary to build a so-called reactor. If you just increase the bubbles per minute it should be better. 

I use a mini water pump for diffusing CO2. I have noticed it does better than you would think if the CO2 pressure is low. When it is low, it takes much more time to push a bubble through the tube, to be then spitted out by the pump's water flow. Thus, the bubble doesn't reach the flow, and the latter keeps dissolving the CO2. In an optimum case, the bubble will never (hardly ever) reach the flow, but almost. You can prove the generator is working if you put the tube in water and see it bubbling. The tricky part would be adding the right proportion of yeast to achieve it.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info. 

Right now I use a powerhead in each to diffuse the CO2. I have pressurized CO2 to one tank the other is DIY w/ two 2 liter bottles in line. It seems to produce enough CO2, but my ph will not get any lower than 7.4-7.6 with the DIY system. At that ph it seems there is more algae in that tank than the pressurized one. I am saving for a multi-tank spliter, hopefully that will solve this.


----------



## rti1000 (Jun 20, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience with the Hydor EKIP thermofilter, I was thinking of using one on a 2.5 - 10 gal tank?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11365&Bc=1&N=2004+22779


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

rti,

That is a clever little unit, but it's pricey and, even from this distance, looks like "noise-in-a-box" to me....

This is a RedSea 1 gal set-up that comes with a really quiet filter that I've had running for months now:








IMHO,
Figs


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2005)

I second the RedSea nano filter, mine's very quiet and does a great job on my 1g. They're available for $12CD at www.bigalsonline.com.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

*Hey Blinky-*

Hey Blinky--how do you get "pico enthusiast" under your name? I wannabe one too!!


----------

